# [OT - SW] Official Episode 2 Opening Week Boycott Thread



## Rinndalir (May 10, 2002)

It's time to put up or shut up. Who's with me? 

And don't just do it yourself, tell your RL and internet friends too if you can. I've got about 10 people joining me, more hopefully after a mass email to everyone in my address book (roughly 150 people). 

And before anyone says anything, this ain't about trying to cut into Lucas' profits, that's a wet dream. (Would be nice tho.  ) It's about I-N-T-E-G-R-I-T-Y. It's about caring that something special has been turned into a Jar-Jar toy. It's about Lucas not giving a rat's ass what his fans think. In other words, it's purely personal.

So, any more takers?


----------



## anglachel (May 10, 2002)

*Sorry*

I'll be seeing it Thursday, probably early afternoon.


----------



## KDLadage (May 10, 2002)

Nope. In fact, I will be seeing this film three times in the first weekend, thanks to some friends with incompatable schedules.

I have tickets for a midnight showing the first morning (with a group of about 10 friends); I have to see it again on Friday with my wife and family, and again Sunday with several other friends.

For me it is about Lucas having the right to do whatever he wants with his own toybox. And me having teh right to enjoy watching it no matter how I feel he may or may not have sold out. Its his story. He can tell it any way he wants to.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (May 10, 2002)

I will see it because I am George Lucas' b*****.


----------



## Harlequin (May 10, 2002)

*...*

Im with you dude!

Im actually not even going to go see it in the Theatres 

See my comments on this thread 

 Lucas Sucks 


Harlequin


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 10, 2002)

I probably won't be seeing it in the opening weekend either. Simply because I've already seen it and will be deep into exams when it premiers.

It's good!


----------



## WanderingMonster (May 10, 2002)

At 12:01 on Thursday the 16th, I''ll be flagellating myself as I sit in the theatre.  Maybe by repeating this exercise several times next week, I will have developed such an aversion to seing Star Wars films on opening weekend that I will bleed whenever I think about it.


----------



## Crothian (May 10, 2002)

I'll be seeing it this weekend, many, many times.  I undestand your point of view, but I'm not going to make a stand over it.  It's not that big of deal  Persoanlly, I never expected much from these.  The books were so bad that it killed all expectations of were Star Wars was going.


----------



## Jack Daniel (May 10, 2002)

I, 30 of my classmates, and 10 of my teachers will be seeing it the midnight it opens.  Because it's just a movie, and taken it on its own rather than using some unfair standard of compairison, even Episode I was a good movie.


----------



## The Crimster (May 10, 2002)

Favorite line from the movie _The Terminator_:

"Look honey, in a hundred years, who's gonna care?"

That said, I will be seeing it as soon as possible.  Yes, I though PM was a piece of dung.  Yes, I have reservations about the upcoming movie.  But I'm not going to waste my energy or time with futile and pointless rebellions.

Also - there are a *great* many other issues out there that are far more worthy of your time and energy (and desire to gather up like minded folks!).  I won't go into exactly _what_ you could be protesting against - I'm sure you can figure out something.

My $0.02.


----------



## drothgery (May 10, 2002)

Saturday (the 18th) or Sunday (the 19th) if the theater isn't mobbed (and it wasn't for Spidey last weekend; I had to go next door for other reasons, so I dropped by the theater and figured I didn't have anything better to do); otherwise, I'll wait a week.


----------



## Dr Midnight (May 10, 2002)

I'll be seeing it Thursday at 7:15, and having a lovely time. Sorry I can't punish myself for your perceived mistakes on Uncle George's part.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (May 10, 2002)

Motion Pictures is one of the few art forms in which afficianados think they should have some say in how the art should be produced.  I'm not criticizing, I'm just pointing it out. 

Lucas has a very specific vision of what he wants the Star Wars films to be. Like it or not, that vision includes stuff that will make little kids giggle, like Jar Jar. From what I've gathered over the years from reading and watching interviews with Lucas, he wanted stuff like that all along, but it wasn't until Return of the Jedi that he really had the wherewithal to take a stand and put in the cutesy kiddy stuff.

I was watching The Phantom Menace again last night on Fox. The second viewing I had revealed to me that it really isn't a bad film. It's kind of flat and boring in spots, but it isn't terrible. What I paid attention to was how Jar Jar was used. He is, of course, there to catch the attention of kids, and to provide a kind of framing element that will keep them watching during the more adult-oriented parts. But, he's also there to provide a contrast between the whimsy of the Star Wars universe, and its more serious, epic-tale quality, embodied in the Jedi. 

I can see why people hate Jar Jar. I don't exactly hate him (I did hate the Ewoks, at one time), but he is annoying. I've just reconciled myself to the fact that he (and the Ewoks, and all the cutesy stuff) is as much a part of Lucas' vision of the Star Wars universe as anything else.

Just thought I'd share


----------



## El_Gringo (May 10, 2002)

Bought my tickets the first day available. Going to the midnight showing 12:01 am and with a digital screen no less! If you were really sincere about your dislike, you'd completely boycott the movie, the future movie, all Star Wars products, rpgs, etc.


----------



## Paragon (May 10, 2002)

I will even be wearing little bells.
thursday midnight.

Paragon


----------



## Ragnar Rocker (May 10, 2002)

Opening week boycott? That's pathetic.

What're you in denial about being lucas's b*tch? Gimme a break. That's the lamest thing i have ever heard of.


----------



## King_Stannis (May 10, 2002)

a smashing success, i'd say! 19 responses so far, and i think *1* has agreed to this silly boycott. actually, i think you can make that 20 and *still* 1 who agrees with the boycott.

did anyone else get a chuckle when the original poster said that this had to do with INTEGRITY? if you were going to take a principled stand because you (for some reason) hate george lucas, you'd not participate in viewing the movie at all. you would refuse to see it under any circumstances. instead, we get some half-baked protest whereby a few internet nerds can feel good about theirselves and tell people they took a "principled" stand by not seeing the movie in the first 7 days, but seeing it X number of times after day 8. totally gratuitous and in perfect keeping with this whimpy "feel-good" culture we all seem to live in nowadays.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (May 10, 2002)

King_Stannis said:
			
		

> *a smashing success, i'd say! 19 responses so far, and i think *1* has agreed to this silly boycott. actually, i think you can make that 20 and *still* 1 who agrees with the boycott. *




Nah, we're just staying silent so you guys can come in here piss all over our boycott thread.

Turn about is fair play, after all.  

I'm chuckling over the number of "It's just a movie!" posters who already have their tickets for 12:01am. 

Do you see ALL your movies that way?


Wulf


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (May 10, 2002)

> I'm chuckling over the number of "It's just a movie!" posters who already have their tickets for 12:01am.
> 
> Do you see ALL your movies that way?



If most movies that I was interested in had a 12:01am showing I would indeed be there.  

Personally I enjoyed Episode I.  Most of my friends enjoyed Episode I.  My nephew enjoyed Episode I.  Episode II looks very good also.

I have no problem with people not enjoying it.  I just don't like people who insist noone should enjoy it because they didn't.


----------



## Snoweel (May 10, 2002)

You still at this Rinn?

Don't make Nemm come down here.

Though personally, I'm with you. I refuse to see it for the opening 20 and a half hours.

Which will be about lunchtime across teh States.


----------



## AtFantasyReviewGuru (May 10, 2002)

The last movie was so bad (and, let's face it, the first three weren't that great, either), that I'm going to try to avoid seeing this movie if at all possible.  My girlfriend really wants to see it, though, so I might end up going anyway.  

But I told her if I went, she would have to let me talk through the whole movie.  She agreed.  There's principles for ya! 

And no, I do not have a ticket yet.  I prefer to wait and see movies when the crazies aren't there anymore .  In fact, I didn't see Ep. I until it had been out for about a month and a half.  

And seriously, does anyone know any little kid who laughed at Jar-Jar's antics?  We are all assuming kids would, but I don't know of any that actually did.  

My niece seems to think throwing food on the floor is infinitely more funny than Jar-Jar could ever be.


----------



## Mistwell (May 10, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nah, we're just staying silent so you guys can come in here piss all over our boycott thread.
> 
> ...




Yes, I see all my big budget adventure movies on opening day. Welcome to Los Angeles, where movies are a cultural experience. (though I am not seeing it at 12:01, but at 7pm).


----------



## Mistwell (May 10, 2002)

AtFantasyReviewGuru said:
			
		

> *And seriously, does anyone know any little kid who laughed at Jar-Jar's antics?  We are all assuming kids would, but I don't know of any that actually did.
> 
> My niece seems to think throwing food on the floor is infinitely more funny than Jar-Jar could ever be. *




Yes, I know a LOT of kids who liked Jar Jar.   Hell, I even knew a 19 year old who put up a poster of Jar Jar above her bed (and kept making nasty comments about his tongue, ew).


----------



## Wolfspider (May 10, 2002)

What I REALLY don't understand is the people who say they're going to see it three times over the weekend and have already gotten their tickets.  What if it DOES suck? 

Anyway, this is a repost from a previous thread:

As I consider whether or not I want to go see Star Wars: Episode II, I've looked over a number of reviews online.  Here is a sampling of quotes and reviews I have found so far:

[Warning--Mind Spoilers]

"[W]hile Episode I failed to leave me thirsting for more, Attack of the Clones finishes with an undeniable need to see Episode III. The three years are going to seem much longer this time. This film receives a definite thumb's up, more worthy of repeat viewings than Spider-Man, in my perhaps-skewed opinion." Read the review

"Is Attack of the Clones better than its predecessor The Phantom Menace? With all my heart and soul I can scream a resounding "YES!!!" This is the movie that millions had hoped for in Phantom Menace. This is the one that delves into character development and people and places that we learn to care deeply about. This is the one that truly correlates with the original three episodes. Is this the one you've been waiting for? Yes, and you will find that out come May 16th."  Read the review

"Overall, STAR WARS EPISODE II is a good film. It has most of the elements that you look for in a STAR WARS film, while cutting down some of the elements the saga has been criticized for in the past. The action is spectacular, the love story is satisfying, and the overall story line fits nicely where it should. This is a great fantasy film, and one that should please even the biggest STAR WARS fan." Read the review

"[W]hen Episode II finally gets the boogie shoes on, we are treated to a thrilling third act, packed with scary monsters, clashing armies, narrow escapes and all that splendid B-movie stuff that made Star Wars such fun in the first place." Read the review

"Other than McGregor, who continues to cut a dashing figure as the sagacious Jedi, the movie is plagued by bad acting. Barricaded behind neo-Elizabethan costumes and outfitted with strained dialogue, Portman delivers lines in an unconvincing and often abrupt manner. Christensen, too, makes a dull romantic lead, who must foreshadow Anakin's move to the dark side with moments of unmotivated rage and jealousy. Lee's manner is so glacial one doesn't even enjoy hating this villain. Such good actors as Jackson, Jack Thompson and Jimmy Smits barely register." Read the review

"The big problem, aside from the fact that The Matrix and The Lord of the Rings outclassed Lucas at his own game, is talk, talk, talk. Even with script help from Jonathan Hales, Lucas still can't write dialogue that doesn't induce projectile vomiting. And the film's visual snap (it was all shot digitally) leaves emotions at a chilly remove. What helps are the cool gadgets and cooler villains, notably the great Christopher Lee as Count Dooku and New Zealander Temuera Morrison as bounty hunter Jango Fett, daddy to clone son Boba (Daniel Logan). Even Ewan McGregor has stopped playing Jedi master Obi-wan Kenobi with a stick up his ass. " Read the review

"[E]ntertained? Ah, that sensation is as faint as light from a galaxy far, far away." Read the review

"What's completely missing between this droid and this robot, as well as among the humans, is any jauntiness or sense of fun, camaraderie or purpose." Read the review

"What's missing? A movie, characters, a story. Just those antique elements." Read the review

Quite a mixed bag.  The jury's still out in my mind, although a group of my faculty colleages are tempting me to see it opening night.  This kind of temptation normally wouldn't be a problem, but one of my colleagues is a female I've had my eye on for a while....

(Oh, and in case you're wondering, yes, I am getting over my girlfriend leaving me about a month ago.  LOL!  )


----------



## MythandLore (May 10, 2002)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> *Yes, I see all my big budget adventure movies on opening day. Welcome to Los Angeles, where movies are a cultural experience. (though I am not seeing it at 12:01, but at 7pm). *



I hear that! I've gone to more then one of those 12am shows, not this time though, to much other stuff, haven't seen spider-man yet ether - which I intend to see before SWE2.


----------



## Ristamar (May 10, 2002)

Wolfspider said:
			
		

> .....
> *"[E]ntertained? Ah, that sensation is as faint as light from a galaxy far, far away." Read the review
> .....
> *




Come good reviews or bad reviews, I'm going to see it.  I already gave my two cents on movie critics, such as the oh-so credible Lisa Schwarzbaum (who wrote the review that is linked above), in another thread.

_Crossroads_, a B+...  *shakes his head*  ....un-frickin'-believable.


----------



## EricNoah (May 10, 2002)

Hey, boys and girls, let me make it clear that if I see any more personal attacks I'm going to hang ye olde padlock on this thread.  Be nice.  Don't be accusatory or insulting.


----------



## Dr Midnight (May 10, 2002)

[]Cram it, Noah. I've had it up to here with your self-righteous crap. I think YOU shouldn't be accusatory or insulting, you mumbly-mouthed little lapdog. Go hang ye olde padlock on your front door so you can't infect your neighborhood with your rambling, stuporous phlegm-sprayings. [/]


----------



## Zappo (May 10, 2002)

I might end up having to boycott for at least a few hours 'cause the cineplex in my city decided only to take bookings after Tuesday. On top of that, they take bookings only from 17 to 22 each day, and they only have one phone line! What the heck do they have in their mind? Allowing bookings only two days before the movie? Trying to call them will be a nightmare. A bit of bad luck, and I'll find myself having to go on friday.

...what do you mean "this isn't what boycott means"?


----------



## EricNoah (May 10, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *phlegm-sprayings *




Gah ....  blech!

Just watch it, you're lucky I don't start editing your posts!


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 10, 2002)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *...(I did hate the Ewoks, at one time)...*



People disliking Jar Jar I can understand, but Ewoks I can not.

What's not to love about MAN-EATING TEDDY BEARS?!??!!


----------



## fenzer (May 10, 2002)

Man, am I sick and tired of hearing this convoluted drawn out yawn about Star Wars!  Go or don't go.  Don't waist my time or anyone elses.


----------



## King_Stannis (May 10, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *Hey, boys and girls, let me make it clear that if I see any more personal attacks I'm going to hang ye olde padlock on this thread.  Be nice.  Don't be accusatory or insulting. *




heh. there's a few of us who tussle about this every time it's brought up, on both sides of the issue. heck, even though i feel they are totally whacked for doing what they're doing, i also feel kind of a kinship with them. respect for one's enemies, i guess.


----------



## Bozo (May 10, 2002)

*The Few the Stupid*

Antiestablishment baby!

There always has to be someone sour...

I'm seein it ASAP!!!!


----------



## Wolfspider (May 10, 2002)

fenzer said:
			
		

> *Man, am I sick and tired of hearing this convoluted drawn out yawn about Star Wars!  Go or don't go.  Don't waist my time or anyone elses. *




LOL!  I'm afraid you're wasting your own time by posting here, my friend.  Just ignore the thread...you'll be a much happier person.


----------



## Wolfspider (May 10, 2002)

Ristamar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Come good reviews or bad reviews, I'm going to see it.  I already gave my two cents on movie critics, such as the oh-so credible Lisa Schwarzbaum (who wrote the review that is linked above), in another thread.
> 
> Crossroads, a B+...  *shakes his head*  ....un-frickin'-believable. *




So, what complaints did you have about _Crossroads_ when you saw it?  Hmmmm?

Just curious....


----------



## Mordax_sighs (May 10, 2002)

I'd never see a movie like this, opening day (with the notable exception of Spider-man, but I didn't have to pay or stand in line  ).  I like to wait a week.

It's not about integrity, or the fact that I'm frustrated with having a new re-release of Star Wars every time Lucas gets bored sitting on the can.

I just want to avoid getting trampled to death by Star Wars fans on the way in. 

Edit:
Going off topic a little, but people are too hard on Jar-Jar.  If I was gonna be stuck in a cramped little spaceship for weeks, and I had to pick between him and C-3P0...no contest.  

At least Jar-Jar isn't a complete wuss, on top of everything else.


----------



## CaptainCalico (May 10, 2002)

*Sour grapes*



			
				Rinndalir said:
			
		

> *It's about I-N-T-E-G-R-I-T-Y. It's about caring that something special has been turned into a Jar-Jar toy. It's about Lucas not giving a rat's ass what his fans think. In other words, it's purely personal.
> 
> *




Or it might be about someone not being able to get tickets for opening week. Misery loves company and all that sort of thing.


----------



## fenzer (May 10, 2002)

Wolfspider said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL!  I'm afraid you're wasting your own time by posting here, my friend.  Just ignore the thread...you'll be a much happier person.  *




Hey Wolfy, good catch.  I wondered how long it would take someone to make that obvious retorte.  All of a few minutes, nicely done.


----------



## Wolfspider (May 10, 2002)

fenzer said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey Wolfy, good catch.  I wondered how long it would take someone to make that obvious retorte.  All of a few minutes, nicely done. *




Thank you...I think....


----------



## Ristamar (May 10, 2002)

Wolfspider said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So, what complaints did you have about Crossroads when you saw it?  Hmmmm? *




That my eyes hadn't been gouged out by a hot poker.

Seriously, though, I didn't see it, save for previews from commercials and various 'Coming Attractions' shows.  I'd rather not see much more, if at all possible.  It isn't out on video or DVD yet, either.....  thank God.

Yeah, I understand the game being played here.  I suppose people can say, "You don't know what you're talking about, you didn't see the movie, blah, blah, blah."  So what.  Let's just say I have a hunch I'm not missing much.    I'm not a Britney fan, and she isn't THAT pretty...  not pretty enough to make me pay $7.50 to see a pop star try to be an actress.

If one day _Crossroads_ is heralded as a great achievement in film, I'll humbly eat crow and own up to my ignorance.  Until then, I ain't touchin' it.  

On the other hand, I did see _Fight Club, O Brother, Where Art Thou, and Deep Blue Sea_...  we'll just say that I strongly disagree with the reviewers' assessments, and simply leave it at that.  Otherwise Eric's grandma might get upset.


----------



## Wolfspider (May 10, 2002)

Ristamar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That my eyes hadn't been gouged out by a hot poker.
> 
> ...




Heh heh heh.  Yeah, I thought you might realize what kind of snare I was laying....    Thanks for fessing up.

Anyway, I actually heard that Britney's not that bad of an actress...that she has potential, at least.  In any case, I didn't see the movie either.  I trusted what most critics had to say about it, and that was that it...wasn't too good.  It's kinda like Episode II.  Some reviews say it sucks.  Some reviews say it rules.  Who to believe?  Hmmm....


----------



## Ristamar (May 10, 2002)

*cough* Well...  I wouldn't exactly say that's a fair comparison.  

Episode II has 4 films, 25 years worth of speculation/expectations, and thousands upon thousands of fanboys who range from the fanatics praising Lucas as a god who delivers manna from the heavens all the way down to the curmudgeons accusing him of violently raping their childhood to the point where they can no longer live happy lives weighing on its shoulders.  That's a lot of baggage for a film to carry.

Now I've heard those Britney fans can get a bit crazy, but they aren't THAT crazy.  

I will see and consider what critics have to about a one shot side project from Britney....  but I'll be damned if they're gonna influence my opinion of Star Wars.

Tell ya what, though, Wolfey.  Had _Crossroads_ been out on video by now, I'd watch it, just for you, and give ya my thoughts on it.  Even if it turned out to be as bad as _Troll 2_, at least I would have some new material to mock.


----------



## Wicht (May 10, 2002)

AtFantasyReviewGuru said:
			
		

> *And seriously, does anyone know any little kid who laughed at Jar-Jar's antics?  We are all assuming kids would, but I don't know of any that actually did.  *




I took my two boys to see EpI when it came out and they liked Jar-Jar.  In fact they loved the whole movie and were only around 3 at the time.  

The oldest is almost 6 now.  I have been debating whether they will be old enough for some of what I suspect will be maturer themes in this movie (I seem to remember Anakin is supposed to slaughter a whole village).  Does anyone who has already seen it (I know there is at least 1 here) have any comment on how kid friendly this one is compared to the other 4?


----------



## ColonelHardisson (May 10, 2002)

AtFantasyReviewGuru said:
			
		

> *And seriously, does anyone know any little kid who laughed at Jar-Jar's antics?  We are all assuming kids would, but I don't know of any that actually did.
> 
> My niece seems to think throwing food on the floor is infinitely more funny than Jar-Jar could ever be. *




Doesn't matter what we think or know; it's what Lucas thinks kids will laugh at. That's what's important.

And yeah, I do know kids who thought he was funny. But I also know kids who didn't.


----------



## fenzer (May 10, 2002)

Hey Wicht, this should help.

http://www.ew.com/ew/article/commentary/0,6115,236196~1~0~isstarwarsright,00.html


----------



## Wicht (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Fenzer - helps a ton 

Well, thats settled then, me and the family will be viewing the first afternoon showing we can


----------



## Claude Raines (May 10, 2002)

I'm not going to boycott the first week, but then again, I'm not going to fight through crowds to see it either. So it will probably be just about a week before I see it.

I finally got around to Spiderman last night, and being able to find parking definitely made the wait worthwile.


----------



## Wolfspider (May 10, 2002)

fenzer said:
			
		

> *Hey Wicht, this should help.
> 
> http://www.ew.com/ew/article/commentary/0,6115,236196~1~0~isstarwarsright,00.html *




From that review:

"OBJECTIONALBE WORDS/PHRASES/STEREOTYPES None (assuming you're not offended by stilted dialogue)"

LOL!


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 10, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *Does anyone who has already seen it (I know there is at least 1 here) have any comment on how kid friendly this one is compared to the other 4? *



Unless they're complete wussies, they should be fine. 

I went with my six year old brother and the first thing that he said after we left the theatre was: "We have see that one again!" I take him to the cinemas about once a month and he's never asked to see a movie again.

Of course, he's been brainwashed by me from before he stopped using diapers. His three fav movies are Conan the Barbarian, Batman and the Mask, not exactly the usual kid's top list.


----------



## hong (May 10, 2002)

Claude Raines said:
			
		

> *I'm not going to boycott the first week, but then again, I'm not going to fight through crowds to see it either. So it will probably be just about a week before I see it.
> 
> I finally got around to Spiderman last night, and being able to find parking definitely made the wait worthwile. *




I'm beginning to suspect you're not really invisible.


----------



## fenzer (May 10, 2002)

Wolfspider said:
			
		

> *
> 
> From that review:
> 
> ...




Hey Wolfy, are you a Star Wars fan?  Or do you just enjoy stirring the pot?


----------



## Corinth (May 11, 2002)

I have midnight screening tickets.  I'm going with a hot gamer chick...and her husband. *grin*


----------



## Holy Bovine (May 11, 2002)

I won't be going to the first week or four of Attack of the Clones.  Not because of any boycott or desire to 'get back' at Lucas, but simply I refuse to pay $10+ to see fuzzy out of focus movies with crappy sound!

I mean it - here in London (Ontario) most theaters are very poor picture quality with feeble soundsystems.  Even the new Silver City (a huge theater with 12 screens and big comfy chairs) have serious sound and picture issues.

If i can wait 2 months (or less!) and see it at the second run theater downtown for $4 (any day, any time except matinees and Tuesdays when its a whopping 2.50!!) I can easily curb my enthusiaism.

That being said the recent trailers and commercials for the movie have actually given me a desire to see it again (the last trailer I saw was the 'romance-story' angle one and that alll but killed any desire to see this movie) - the latest ones, espcially the one focusing on Jenago Fett look great - I for one hope this will be a great movie.


----------



## Scatterspell (May 11, 2002)

Oh geez.  And I thought the arugement about Call of Cthulhu being called D100 or not was a lame arguement.......you don't want to see Episode 2.  Don't, who cares?  Keep your mind in a jar, be anti-establishment all day long....I will live my life and not over judge every aspect of it...geez, gamers sometimes...


----------



## Red Baron (May 11, 2002)

> *<snip>
> __________________
> Snoweel, Female Human Fighter 6
> 5'6" 110lbs.
> STR 18*



Now this in itself is worth the price of admission for me...


----------



## Arcanus (May 11, 2002)

Corinth, How in the heck did you guess BURLINGTON IOWA anyway?


----------



## Someguy (May 11, 2002)

/me chuckles...


----------



## Sulimo (May 11, 2002)

I'm going on Thursday knowing full well that I'm going to dispise the acting in this damn film. But, I just cant help myself.


----------



## Simon Magalis (May 11, 2002)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> *





Oh come one Wulf! That is the whole reason this thread got started and you know it. Every single thread about this topic has been the same way, so starting another one would yield similar results, no? Its a pretty lame thing to discuss one way or the other. See it, don't see it, see it next week, upside down... whatever. This thread isn't about integrety, its about folks trying to get others to validate their own opinions... in my opinion. hehe


----------



## Simon Magalis (May 11, 2002)

Ooops. I am referring in the above post to Wulf's statement that the non supporters are "pissing on" the thread. Sorry for the quote screw up.


----------



## Wolfspider (May 11, 2002)

fenzer said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey Wolfy, are you a Star Wars fan?  Or do you just enjoy stirring the pot? *




Although I must admit I have stirred a few pots in my days (and received some guilty pleasure from it), I'm not really stirring the pot now.  I really am amused at reading these reviews.  From what I've been able to gather, Episode II is exciting, action-packed, and visually stunning, but stilted, soulless, and badly acted as well.

I am actually a pretty big Star Wars fan, although I'm not the kind who stands in line for months at an end or even buys tickets in advance.  I'm actually getting ready to start a Star Wars campaign using the new Revised rules, and I'm pretty excited about that.  I'm also looking forward to Star Wars Galaxies.

So I am a fan.  But that doesn't mean I love everything about how the prequel movies are shaping up.


----------



## Lizard (May 11, 2002)

*Nope...*

I'll be seeing it Thursday afternoon.

Dude, hate to break it to you, but Lucas doesn't owe you, or anyone else, diddly. He has a right to make his movies as he sees fit, and you can choose to see them or not see them as YOU see fit. You don't owe him, he don't owe you, and that's just fine all round.


----------



## Wolfspider (May 11, 2002)

*Re: Nope...*



			
				Lizard said:
			
		

> *I'll be seeing it Thursday afternoon.
> 
> Dude, hate to break it to you, but Lucas doesn't owe you, or anyone else, diddly. He has a right to make his movies as he sees fit, and you can choose to see them or not see them as YOU see fit. You don't owe him, he don't owe you, and that's just fine all round. *




Actually, if I do purchase a ticket to see this movie, George Lucas DOES owe me a good product...of course, he may very well not deliver.  That's why I'm investigating before I buy.


----------



## Corinth (May 11, 2002)

Arcanus said:
			
		

> *Corinth, How in the heck did you guess BURLINGTON IOWA anyway? *




The family of an old friend lives there.  You wouldn't happen to know either a Gary or a Jeff Krcil, would you?


----------



## V-2 (May 11, 2002)

What I'm missing in this thread is the presence of Sauron-with-pokey-Helmet. Surely he would something meaningful to contribute. I wonder where he is?


----------



## Lizard (May 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Nope...*



			
				Wolfspider said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually, if I do purchase a ticket to see this movie, George Lucas DOES owe me a good product...of course, he may very well not deliver.  That's why I'm investigating before I buy.  *




Hmm...if a product sold as 'entertainment' is not, in fact, 'entertaining', is that fraud?


----------



## WanderingMonster (May 11, 2002)

Simon Magalis said:
			
		

> *This thread isn't about integrety, its about folks trying to get others to validate their own opinions... in my opinion. hehe *




I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Ramien Meltides (May 11, 2002)

I am joining in with the boycott of opening week for Episode II. Why? Because Episode I was a travesty, a peice of steaming crap with some nice fight scenes. 

It means nothing to the big boys, least of all Lucas himself, but a man has a right to make a stand... even if it's an empty threat


----------



## Gizzard (May 11, 2002)

I will boycott the film ... um ... until one of my friends tells me it was good.  Its not so much a boycott, then, really.  Maybe I'll go see it opening week - if it gets some good word-of-mouth.  Maybe I'll never go see it - if my friends say what they said after an early screening of TPM ("It was the most disappointing movie of my entire life.")  

On a tangent: I'm not sure how many Geek Points seeing EP2 will be worth in the long run.  Just last night I caught a "Newsradio" rerun where Dave Foley held up a katana and intoned, "If you strike me down..."  Thats what, 20 years later and some of the lines have become so part of the Pop Culture that a network TV show can play off them.  People still say, "Use the Force, Luke!" or even "Stay on target!", but does anyone reference TPM?  No.  (Except things like, "Meesa stupid computer generated rabbit-man!", which arent exactly complementary.)  In 10 years, given the choice, will my fellow Geeks be bursting at the seams waiting for their kids to be old enough to watch TPM and share the magical experience?  I think not.  I'd put money on LotR though.


----------



## reapersaurus (May 11, 2002)

Ramien Meltides said:
			
		

> *I am joining in with the boycott of opening week for Episode II. Why? Because Episode I was a travesty, a peice of steaming crap with some nice fight scenes. *



Please.

I am getting very tired of the over-inflated hyperbole that people throw around like a rallying banner when it comes to recent movie openings.

Episode 1 was NOT a piece of steaming crap.

Just about every major motion picture made these days is not a steaming piece of crap.
If you really think a particular recent movie is THAT bad, I suggest you expand your horizons, and see more films.
Because there have been many truly stinky films put out, most of which you never would have seen in a theater.

Guess what?
Millions of people see a film not because they are all brainwashed.
It's because, for example, Episode 1 was an eminantly watchable film.
Mistakes, to be sure, but every time someone says a particular movie is "the worst evar" it just exposes their naivete and small scope of cinema, IMO.


----------



## Mark (May 11, 2002)

Gizzard said:
			
		

> *I will boycott the film ... um ... until one of my friends tells me it was good.  Its not so much a boycott, then, really.  Maybe I'll go see it opening week - if it gets some good word-of-mouth.  Maybe I'll never go see it - if my friends say what they said after an early screening of TPM ("It was the most disappointing movie of my entire life.")
> 
> On a tangent: I'm not sure how many Geek Points seeing EP2 will be worth in the long run.  Just last night I caught a "Newsradio" rerun where Dave Foley held up a katana and intoned, "If you strike me down..."  Thats what, 20 years later and some of the lines have become so part of the Pop Culture that a network TV show can play off them.  People still say, "Use the Force, Luke!" or even "Stay on target!", but does anyone reference TPM?  No.  (Except things like, "Meesa stupid computer generated rabbit-man!", which arent exactly complementary.)  In 10 years, given the choice, will my fellow Geeks be bursting at the seams waiting for their kids to be old enough to watch TPM and share the magical experience?  I think not.  I'd put money on LotR though.   *




Just to be clear... 

It's your firm position that you may or may not see EP 2 depending on the word of mouth of your friends, even though _after_ they exclaimed EP1 as "the most disappointing movie of" their "entire life" you saw it.

Just wrapping my brain round the logic here. 

PS.  I'll see it.  Sooner, probably than later without any consideration of a boycott in mind...other than potentially shorter lines for overpriced snacks that I'll mindlessly purchase.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 11, 2002)

Rinndalir said:
			
		

> *
> It's time to put up or shut up. Who's with me?
> 
> So, any more takers? *



I'm not with you, so I must be against you. Why? Because we are getting to the real meaty part of the story. Anakin is all grown up and romantic sparks start flying between him and an older Amidala (despite the fact that the actor is only 20 months older than the actress).

We are also going to see more Jedi Knights in action beside the main cast, which is what lacking in the _Episode I._

And finally, we are going to see why, oh why did Anakin turn away from the Jedi and the Light side of the Force and into the Dark side.

Which brings me to my next question, what is so great about being a Jedi? So far, they're not as great as the cops and firefighters (especially the Finest and the Braves in NY) so what is so great about them?


----------



## Fenros (May 11, 2002)

Well Rinndalir, I'll be skipping (or boycotting) the first weekend too. So don't feel completely alone. Heh heh.

I'm not totally sure where you're coming from on your boycott, but I'm not boycotting because I'm a born again Lucas-hater. I actually like Lucas as an cinematic artist. I work in the entertainment industry and know that even the best sometimes have 'valleys' as well as 'peaks' in their list of works. I could never hate anyone that has a bad spell. Yeah, it's too bad it had to be on something a lot of us percieved as a huge pop-culture property.....but oh well.

The only thing I'm weary about is that I've yet to hear or read about Lucas admitting that he made mistakes on Ep1.

There are those who liked Ep1 and those who hated it. I tend to see the extremes of both camps. There are those who hate the Episode 1 movie and absolutely despise every frame of the film.  But I don't think I belong in that camp (just to notify the other readers of this post on where I stand). 

I scored "SW:TPM" a 3.5 out of possible 10. Where 5 would be a decently crafted movie. Certainly I felt that Ep1 wasn't up to the calibre of the first trilogy, but by no means did I think it was a huge stinky turd. That title goes to movies like "The Musketeer" (score: 1)and "Dungeons&Dragons" (score: 1.5).

The reason I'm not rushing out to see Episode II isn't because I'm trying to make a specific statement in the world of Star Wars. Its because a large part of how I pick my movies is dependant on the director/producer's last movie. That's why I didn't go see "Ghosts of Mars". I may like John Carpenter back in his golden years when he was doing stuff like "Big Trouble in Little China" and "The Thing", but frankly.....he's lost it. Why should I continue to blindly trust that his next movie is going to be good when his track history is poor? 

Its the same thing with Lucas. Many of you ask us boycotters to treat this like any other movie....you quote, "its just a movie guys...." Then by that attitude I judge Ep2 like other movies and decided to skip seeing it until I hear word on whether or not  its crappy but an actually good film. Based upon Lucas and his previous work. Just like I did with "Ghost of Mars". I let it come out, heard Carpenter was still sucking.....skipped it entirely. Didn't even rent it.

Same with Lucas, the loss of quality started in chronological order, "Return of the Jedi" (only minor mistakes, still good movie), Special Edition foolishness (bigger mistakes now, Greedo shooting, extended Jabba's lair song sequence, etc), and then SW:TPM ( most of us know the gripes here.....if you want my full review maybe I can post it later).

By that record, I don't have much faith that Ep2 is going to be the one to bring back his previous quality of filmaking. Although judging by early reviews, it sounds like I'm going to be proven wrong. But until I hear from two of my closest friends (who's reviews I absolutely trust) I will choose not to see Ep2.

I'm not being stubborn, I'm not being childish, I'm not over-reacting, and I'm not being self deluded. I'm just (like you said I should do) treating this like any other movie.

My question to those who hated Ep1 and are still going to see Ep2 right away (and making fun us boycotters too).......... are YOU treating this like "just a movie" (a regular movie release)?

What I think Rinndalir was trying to do was convince those who hated Ep1, to refrain (if only for a little bit) from seeing Ep2 because he felt that they needed a little extra encouragement to help them break from 'Star Wars' brain conditioning. Y'know what I mean.......we all love SW so much, we'll not treat it like any other movie event and go see it regardless of how terrible we thought the last one was. Posting some messages on the board may help 'reach' out to those who need just a few extra words to make them realize that they don't need to rush out and see this movie (those of which didn't like Ep1 that is).

Now if you liked Ep1, and are pretty sure Ep2 is going to be good, then that's awesome. By all means, go see it first day, second day, and so on. Heck, even if you think Ep1 did indeed suck but feel Ep2 is going to be better.......go ahead and see it. 

Go out and enjoy the movie. I hope you walk away from it feeling entertained.

But if you think Ep1 sucked and have little faith that Ep2 will be any better...........then why are you rushing to go see it?

The Crimster wrote: 







> That said, I will be seeing it as soon as possible. Yes, I though PM was a piece of dung. Yes, I have reservations about the upcoming movie. But I'm not going to waste my energy or time with futile and pointless rebellions.




Actually, boycotting the movie requires no ENERGY or TIME. I think my friend, you'll be spending more energy and time than me.

Another thing, there are those that say the reason why people (maybe like me) didn't like SW:TPM was because we were grown up now and that SW was aimed at (and has always been aimed at) kids. Now, for a moment, let's say that's true. Its true Lucas meant for the SW movies to be for kids.  Well, he still failed with Ep1. I still think that movie was poorly crafted.  There's plenty of kids movies that are better crafted and more entertaining to watch than SW:TPM.  Example: "Iron Giant", "Toy Story", "Toy Story2".

So I think that counter-point arguement is weak.

KDLadage wrote: 







> For me it is about Lucas having the right to do whatever he wants with his own toybox. And me having teh right to enjoy watching it no matter how I feel he may or may not have sold out. Its his story. He can tell it any way he wants to.




True. Lucas can tell the story anyway he wants to. But I don't see how that has anything to do with the boycott. We can do anything we want to with our $7.50. Or since I'm in Los Angeles, its more like $9.50

Anyone else buying evening tickets for that much like us in the SoCal area?

Lizard wrote: 







> Dude, hate to break it to you, but Lucas doesn't owe you, or anyone else, diddly.




I don't remember Rinndalir mentioning anything about debts.


----------



## Tsyr (May 11, 2002)

> True. Lucas can tell the story anyway he wants to. But I don't see how that has anything to do with the boycott. We can do anything we want to with our $7.50. Or since I'm in Los Angeles, its more like $9.50
> 
> Anyone else buying evening tickets for that much like us in the SoCal area?




Man, and to think I got mad when the theaters raised their rates from 4.50 to 5 this summer.

The joys of living in a small north eastern town.


----------



## Some guy from Ohio (May 11, 2002)

Three months ago, when Wolfspider was stirring his pot, you couldn’t find anyone to defend this movie with maybe the exception of Wild Karrde.  How the tide changes after the trailers hit.  I hereby proclaim myself the king of the bandwagon and it is starting to get crowded with all the hopping on.


----------



## bwgwl (May 11, 2002)

> *We can do anything we want to with our $7.50. Or since I'm in Los Angeles, its more like $9.50
> 
> Anyone else buying evening tickets for that much like us in the SoCal area?*




dude, bay area / SF is up to $10 or more...

BTW -- when's the Revised Edition of SWRPG coming out? soon, right?

and just for the record, i _liked_ the ewoks in RotJ.


----------



## Viking Bastard (May 11, 2002)

bwgwl said:
			
		

> *
> ...and just for the record, i liked the ewoks in RotJ.  *



YEAH!! Go man eating teddies!!


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 11, 2002)

bwgwl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> dude, bay area / SF is up to $10 or more...
> 
> ...




Movie tickets in Chicago Area are $8-9, but I have a giant theater that is suffering in attendance and they only charge $6.50.  Not only that, but you can see any movie opening day without fear of it being sold out.  It is usually less than half full.  I woon't give out the name, so don't ask.  It is my secret.  MWhaaa hahahha.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 11, 2002)

CamelToe said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Movie tickets in Chicago Area are $8-9, but I have a giant theater that is suffering in attendance and they only charge $6.50.  Not only that, but you can see any movie opening day without fear of it being sold out.  It is usually less than half full.  I woon't give out the name, so don't ask.  It is my secret.  MWhaaa hahahha. *




Heh...  Since the AMC Cantera 30 opened up, that describes just about every other theatre in the area, Cameltoe.

Go to the Tinseltown Theatre on Hwy 31 in North Aurora...  First matinees are $3.75.


----------



## Ristamar (May 12, 2002)

Fenros said:
			
		

> *The reason I'm not rushing out to see Episode II isn't because I'm trying to make a specific statement in the world of Star Wars. Its because a large part of how I pick my movies is dependant on the director/producer's last movie. That's why I didn't go see "Ghosts of Mars". I may like John Carpenter back in his golden years when he was doing stuff like "Big Trouble in Little China" and "The Thing", but frankly.....he's lost it. Why should I continue to blindly trust that his next movie is going to be good when his track history is poor?
> 
> Its the same thing with Lucas. Many of you ask us boycotters to treat this like any other movie....you quote, "its just a movie guys...." Then by that attitude I judge Ep2 like other movies and decided to skip seeing it until I hear word on whether or not  its crappy but an actually good film. Based upon Lucas and his previous work. Just like I did with "Ghost of Mars". I let it come out, heard Carpenter was still sucking.....skipped it entirely. Didn't even rent it. *




Man, that's a bit rough.  On Lucas, I mean.... hehe.  I think Carpenter churned out a heck of a lot of crap long before the making the pile of dung that is _Ghosts of Mars_.  _Big Trouble in Little China_ will always be one of my favories, though.

So Episode I disappointed some fans.  Or many fans (personally, I thought it was the weakest of the series, but I enjoyed it, nonetheless).  Who knows... I won't argue or speculate over numbers.  But that's it?  One mistake and you're done, after so many good-to-great movies?  Sheesh.

I guess I should I probably note that I did enjoy _Willow_ (and yes, I know Lucas produced and Howard directed)...   I know some people really despise that film, though I'm not sure why.  *shrug*


----------



## Ristamar (May 12, 2002)

Hmm.  Ok.  Somehow the thread didn't get bumped when I posted.  So...   BIZUMP.


----------



## Mistwell (May 12, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Please.
> 
> I am getting very tired of the over-inflated hyperbole that people throw around like a rallying banner when it comes to recent movie openings.
> 
> ...




I wholeheartedly agree. Anyone who claims the Phatom Menace was the worst movie ever has never seen a single episode of Mystery Science Theatre 3000!


----------



## Holy Bovine (May 12, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> Just about every major motion picture made these days is not a steaming piece of crap.
> . *




Now _that_ was worth the price of admission 

Carry on.....


----------



## Ristamar (May 13, 2002)

BUMP every zig...  for great justice.


----------



## Desdichado (May 13, 2002)

So is this the thread where I should post my review of the film?  After seeing it twice on openning day?


----------



## GrimJesta (May 13, 2002)

I'll be seeing the second one, but not for a bit as it is final times at college...yay.

I dont think PM was bad, just Jar Jar was. I thought Darth Maul was pretty cool, and the fight scenes were also very good. I liked the story as well. Just Jar Jar was a moron.

But you have to realize something:

Lucas _wanted_ PM to be a happy, brightly colored, happier place than the original series. Why? Because he wants to show that before the Empire came into power, things were better. Things were happier in a way. He wanted to show the degredations and deprivations of the Empire slowly happeneing in this new trilogy. The AotC will see a darker side than PM. The third one will be bleaker. 

I will admit that Jar Jar was friggin retarded. And he definately did harm to the movie (at least the ewoks wanted to eat the heroes and were able to take on the Empire with logs...the Gungans couldnt even fight robots). But I dont care, I still like the new series, and though it has nothing on the originals, thats not a reason to dislike it. Take it for what it is: another Star Wars series, and sit back and enjoy it.

-=grim=-


----------



## Jack Haggerty (May 13, 2002)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree. Anyone who claims the Phatom Menace was the worst movie ever has never seen a single episode of Mystery Science Theatre 3000! *




Good God.

I once had the singular experience of watching "Manos, The Hands of Fate" without the benificent influence of Joel and the Robot's comedic dilution.

Never again.


----------



## Desdichado (May 13, 2002)

Man, how I miss that show.  It was my favorite thing on TV.  My wife, as much as she complained about it, laughed too.

Can you get MST on DVD anywhere?  The episodes, I mean, not just the movie.  The movie made a serious mistake, IMO, in that the movie they were "giving the treatment to" wasn't really _that_ bad of a movie to begin with...


----------



## King_Stannis (May 13, 2002)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *Man, how I miss that show.  It was my favorite thing on TV.  My wife, as much as she complained about it, laughed too.
> 
> Can you get MST on DVD anywhere?  The episodes, I mean, not just the movie.  The movie made a serious mistake, IMO, in that the movie they were "giving the treatment to" wasn't really that bad of a movie to begin with... *




rhino has some of the old episodes on dvd. check them out. there's also a fan site where you can swap tapes.

with the rights to many of those old movies they cut-up expired and reverted, taping the 50+ episodes i did was one of the smartest things i've ever done.


----------



## kreynolds (May 13, 2002)

Rinndalir said:
			
		

> *It's time to put up or shut up. Who's with me?...<snip>...So, any more takers? *




Know this now. If ya' get in my way at the theatre, I'll drop kick ya' into the concrete. 

So I guess that would be a resounding "No, I'm not with ya' on this one."? Yeah. I'm pretty sure that's what I meant.  (Cool, I managed to not throw around any personal flamage)


----------



## Gizzard (May 13, 2002)

> It's your firm position that you may or may not see EP 2 
> depending on the word of mouth of your friends, even 
> though after they exclaimed EP1 as "the most 
> disappointing movie of" their "entire life" you saw it. 

Yep.    Basically, I didnt believe people when they came back from early screenings of TPM with long faces and talked forlornly about how bad it was.  So I went to see it for myself.  And came back shaking my head sadly.  It was a bad movie.  I was a big fan of the first two, I enjoyed the third at the time, but I just couldnt stomach the fourth.   

Heres my point: Last year, on the strength of the franchise, I went to see a movie that turned out to be just as disappointing as everyone said it was.  This year, for me, the franchise is broken and AotC is just another big budget summer movie.  If it gets some good reviews and good word of mouth, I'll go see it.  (See, I'm not bitter, I'm not holding a grudge from TPM.    But if it doesnt get support from critics or fans, well, then I'll be inadvertently joining the "boycott".  Except my "boycott" will last more than a week.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (May 13, 2002)

I'll see it as soon as the crowds die down a little.  But boycott it?  Idiocy.  I've enjoyed every SW movie to date so based on that I'll go see it.  Plus the trailers look great. 

How I rate the SW movies(1-5 scale)
EP4 - *****
EP5 - *****
EP6- ****
EP1- ***


----------



## Caliban (May 14, 2002)

By an odd fluke of fate I'm going to be seeing it twice on opening day.   

Last week I purchased non-refundable tickets for a 7:00 PM showing at a theater with a digital screen. (I'm going with a small group of about 70 friends.)

Today was my first day at my new job (I was layed off three weeks ago), and I learned that my new employer has rented a theatre for Thursday morning and about half the company is going to see it at 8:00 AM.  The other half is seeing it on Friday morning. 

I'm really liking my new job so far...


----------



## Black Omega (May 14, 2002)

I'm boycotting!

Well, ok, not.  I'm simply not going to see it right away.  Once I have a better idea if it sucks as badly as Ep I, then I'll decide if I want to bother seeing it or not.  It's a movie, if I think I'll like it I'll go see it.  If not, I won't even bother thinking about it again.


----------



## WizarDru (May 14, 2002)

Caliban said:
			
		

> *I'm really liking my new job so far... *




Hey, I got laid off several months ago!  Can I work there? 


Man, of all the luck. You got the job AND you see the film two hours earlier than I do (assuming you're on the east coast, anywho).


----------



## Ragnar Rocker (May 14, 2002)

I don't get it, if you're so disapointed in George Lucas and his vision for his prequel trilogy, why go at all? Because Lucas owns you, that's why.


----------



## Sulimo (May 14, 2002)

Ragnar Rocker said:
			
		

> *I don't get it, if you're so disapointed in George Lucas and his vision for his prequel trilogy, why go at all? Because Lucas owns you, that's why. *




Exactly my position. Although there was quite a bit in TPM I really disliked, and going by previews and reviews of AOTC it seems much of what bugged me in TPM continues I just have to see it (and will on the 16th).

I just cant help myself. I've even started reading the comics again...although I still cant stomach the NJO novels.


----------



## XCorvis (May 14, 2002)

Huh? Boycott this thread? OK.


----------



## Henry (May 14, 2002)

Sorry: Current plans are to see it on Thursday. Good luck, Rinn!


----------



## Ragnar Rocker (May 14, 2002)

I'm thinking AOTC will be great fun. I thought TPM was cool overall, just that the dialogue was weak. Jar Jar, well, whatever, he didn't make or break it for me.

Some of you geeks just need to chill, though most of you geeks are ok ;-)


----------



## RiggsWolfe (May 14, 2002)

*Not gonna boycott it*

Not going to do it. I see no REASON to do it. I personally liked Ep1 and I think a large part of this backlash against it is because people feel like Star Wars is THEIR universe and George didn't do what they expected. Isn't it interesting how fans can turn so quickly on someone?


----------



## Fenros (May 14, 2002)

RiggsWolfe wrote:







> I personally liked Ep1 and I think a large part of this backlash against it is because people feel like Star Wars is THEIR universe and George didn't do what they expected.




I agree that a lot of people do fall into this category. I have several friends that qualify for sure. But not everyone is like this. There are some, like myself, that just didn't like the movie all that much simply because it was poorly made.

In an earlier post I mentioned how I rated "SW:TPM" a 3.5 out of 10. I still stick by that. 

But my gripes don't stem from where you think they might've come from. I liked what Lucas intended, just didn't like HOW he executed it. So really, I don't hate it because he chose to do things different from what I thought. I just hated it because what he did decide to do was done poorly.

--I thought it was fine that they started the story of Anakin at a really young age. 

[ Just didn't like Jake Loyd. The 2nd kid in the audition, seen in the DVD, was much better. Dialogue lines like "Yippeee!" Don't help either. ]

--I was fine with the move to make the first chapter about a trade dispute. That actually kinda mirrors some real current world things.

[ Just thought Lucas dropped the ball on the portrayal of the Trade Federation. At no time did they feel like a worthy adversary. Padme talks about her people dying.......oh yeah? When did that happen? In the camps? From starvation? Executions? What?]

--I didn't mind the name "The Phantom Menace" really.

[ Because that is what was going on, a Phantom Menace manipulating things from behind the scenes. Its just that this movie has many aspects to spotlight, and the 'Phantom Menace' part was the least exposed of all of them. Strange, being that it is the title of the movie]

--I didn't mind the role of Jar Jar.

[ Really, I understand why Lucas put him in there. I don't think it was a bad idea at all. Just thought it was done poorly. Basically Jar Jar represents a theme that occurs in a lot of Lucas movies. Which is, even the guy that everyone think is annoying, a nerd, a wimp, a nobody, can be important and pivotal. Look at the "Willow" movie. That's basically the same thing. Annoying little Willow ends up being the savior....blah blah. But what does Jar Jar do?

He is first brought along for the purpose of helping Qui-Gon and Obi Wan navigate through the planet core, yet he doesn't provide any instructions. In fact, even if he did, Qui-Gon reveals to the audience that such info is not needed because, "the force will guide us". Lucas messed up there. If he is brought along to be a guide, show Jar Jar guiding. Sure, in his comedic clumsy way, but at least doing it.

Then later, his biggest contribution is suppose to be the fact that he is key in uniting both the Naboo and the Gungans. Key? All he does is basically say where he thinks they might be hanging out at. His character is not the one that actually convinces Boss Nass to join forces. Padme is. Jar Jar should've been the one that convinces Boss Nass, in his own way. Basically what I'm saying is Jar Jar had potential to be fulfill the need to show that 'even the nerdy outcasts can help' Lucas agenda.  But poor directing lost that opportunity.]

Basically you say, its his universe, he can do what he wants. I agree. But whatever he does decide to do.....I just would like to see it done well. That's all. There's sooooo many directing mistakes its incredible. (which would take me forever to list, but I could one day if someone really wanted to hear me talk about them) The lack of directing skills is understandable......he hasn't directed for a long time. So I won't hate him for messing up on SW:TPM, I just won't pretend that it was a good movie. 



Till, then......I'm staying away from seeing Ep2 till I'm convinced that it worth seeing. I hope George Lucas has finally warmed up a bit and is getting back to his old self.....the self we saw direct Ep4.


----------



## kreynolds (May 14, 2002)

*oh...my...god...*

...ok. I'm gonna try a little Troglodyte logic here. I figure it's simple enough to sink into everyone's head:

_Me want see movie -> Me go see movie
Me no want see movie -> Me no go see movie_

Now, let's bump that intelligence level up just a tad:

_Me want see movie, but afraid might suck -> Me grow backbone and go or no go_

Then there's my simple logic:

_$4.75? What the hell. Why not? Won't break my bank._

See? Either go or don't go, but quit cryin' about it peeps. Now tell me. What part of this is so confusing?


----------



## Wolfspider (May 14, 2002)

Interesting review of Episode II by Ebert here.

Interesting commentary by Ebert on the effects of movie's digital filming here.

I'm starting to swing in the direction of NOT going to see the film.  Although I'm sure it will be action packed, from all reports it is rather soulless and poorly acted.  The acting in Episode I is really what drove me up the wall, so I'm sure this will be a sticking point for me concerning Episode II.  If, as Ebert suggests, the movie actually has a muddy appearance due to its digital filming and then transferral to regular flim, then that's even more reason for me to avoid it.  My eyes are bad enough as it is.

In any case, on the 16th I will be starting a thread (unless someone else beats me to it) asking all of my ENWorld buddies for their opinions of the film.  I'll take all of your comments and the comments of other reviewers into consideration before I make my decision.


----------



## EricNoah (May 14, 2002)

But there are some who say the film is crisper and clearer than anything else they've ever seen.  So maybe the projector in Ebert's theater just wasn't quite focused?    (That actually happened to me for Harry Potter -- *just* out of focus for the whole movie.  Ick!)

In any case I always think it's a good idea to read several reviews before deciding to see a movie you're not sure about.  Be picky -- a bad movie is 2 hours of your life you'll never get back.


----------



## Wolfspider (May 14, 2002)

Or it could have just been his eyes--Ebert's not a spring chicken anymore. 

In any case, I really look forward to hearing everything that you guys have to say about the movie.   And I promise I'll share my opinions of it if I actually do end up seeing it--not that you'd have to twist my arm to get me to give my opinion about anything.


----------



## KnowTheToe (May 14, 2002)

This boycott was much more successful than I ever imagined.  Lucas has drastically cut the amount of theaters the movie is playing in once he heard about this boycot.  

I know he said it was to ensure a top quality audio and visual experience, but we know the truth.  

Good job guys!


----------



## Holy Bovine (May 14, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *But there are some who say the film is crisper and clearer than anything else they've ever seen.  So maybe the projector in Ebert's theater just wasn't quite focused?    (That actually happened to me for Harry Potter -- *just* out of focus for the whole movie.  Ick!)
> 
> *




I think it depends on whether you see it in a digital-equipped theater or not.

I saw Ebert & Roeper on Sunday and Ebert said there are only 19 of 3000+ screens that will be showing Ep2 in digital format.  This makes a _huge_ difference as digital video will look poor when transferred to film (think of the difference of DVD vs. VHS).

I'm a little leary of this movie now as I too had to watch Harry Potter (and one viewing of LotR) just slightly out of focus for the whole movie - it was very frustrating and one of the main reasons I refuse to visit full price (read:gouge) theaters any more.  There is a very nice 'second run' theater now in the old downtown galleria mall - very good sound system and 4 of the 6 screens are as big as the 2 major theaters' 'big rooms'.  All that for 4.00 CAN$ or 2.50 on Tuesday and matinees!  That's more like it!  They got LotR about 6 weeks after it opened so hopefully AotC will arrive in a like time.

And I am keeping my fingers crossed that this _is_ a blockbuster of a good movie (if it is good I'd love to see it take out Titanic as the biggest money maker of all time)


----------



## Desdichado (May 14, 2002)

_



*Wolfspider:*
In any case, on the 16th I will be starting a thread (unless someone else beats me to it) asking all of my ENWorld buddies for their opinions of the film. I'll take all of your comments and the comments of other reviewers into consideration before I make my decision. 

Click to expand...


_
Good heavens, Wolfspider, it's not like we're talking about the decision on who to marry or anything like that!  Just go see it!  If you don't like it, you haven't lost much.

I liked Episode I.  Sure, it had problems.  I saw the movie at least three times before they started bothering me.  I have tickets for two showings on Thursday, and I'm expecting it to be the best movie day for me since I saw Spider-man!  OK, that's not that big a deal, since I just saw that a few weeks ago, but the point is, if you liked Episode I _at all_ you really can't go wrong with Episode II.  And if you didn't like Episode I _at all_ you really oughtta seek out some kind of counselling regarding your expectations!


----------



## Ristamar (May 14, 2002)

I've read or scanned a fairly large number of reviews, and none really mentioned the drastic 'fuzziness' Ebert experienced, or at least to the extent of which he condemned it.  I can only assume one or more of the following:

1) The print he saw was bad or out of focus or perhaps had other technical problems, as Eric mentioned.

2) He needs to clean his glasses and/or get a new prescription.

3) He exaggerated the problem.

On a side note, apparently Kevin Smith absolutely loved AotC.  I certainly lend his opinion on the topic of Star Wars more credence than I would most celebrities or critics...  but that's just me.


----------



## King_Stannis (May 14, 2002)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *[/color]
> Good heavens, Wolfspider, it's not like we're talking about the decision on who to marry or anything like that!  Just go see it!  If you don't like it, you haven't lost much.
> 
> I liked Episode I.  Sure, it had problems.  I saw the movie at least three times before they started bothering me.  I have tickets for two showings on Thursday, and I'm expecting it to be the best movie day for me since I saw Spider-man!  OK, that's not that big a deal, since I just saw that a few weeks ago, but the point is, if you liked Episode I at all you really can't go wrong with Episode II.  And if you didn't like Episode I at all you really oughtta seek out some kind of counselling regarding your expectations!  *



_

well said, joshua.

by the way, here is a link to the company that sells mst3k tapes and dvd's.

http://www.rhinovideo.com/VidSearchAll.lasso?Series=MST3K_


----------



## punKiac (May 14, 2002)

*Who Cares?*

I mean I am not even gonna see it at all.  The only reasons I ever felt compelled to go see it were b/c of a name or brand...but it has none of the qualities that made me enjoy the brand in the first place.  If Jack in the Box strated serving human flesh I wouldn't eat there just b/c its Jack in the Box.  I have morals.  I go see movies if they have merit not if they have money.  Money doesnot equal merit.  Just because good people make a movie doesnot always means its good.  People may say, "Yeah Phantom Menace had some weak points but it was still Star Wars."  Whatever, Phantom Menace, in my opinion of course, was one the worst movies I have *ever* seen.  I am including such abominations as "She's All That" in this comparsions as well.
Like people like the newest Rolling Stones Ablum purely because its the Stones or the new Stephen King novel just because their favorite writier wrote it, people will like (sigh) Attack of the Clones, can we say B-movie title, because its Star Wars. It is quite obvious such people do not enjoy objective thinking or the responibility it implies.  What is sad is how much others will profit off of the lazy minds of these people.  It is quite sick and pathetic.

Wishing he was the reincarnation of Diogenes,
Charlie Killme, the punKiac


----------



## Ristamar (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Who Cares?*



			
				punKiac said:
			
		

> *I mean I am not even gonna see it at all.  The only reasons I ever felt compelled to go see it were b/c of a name or brand...but it has none of the qualities that made me enjoy the brand in the first place.  If Jack in the Box strated serving human flesh I wouldn't eat there just b/c its Jack in the Box.  I have morals.  I go see movies if they have merit not if they have money.  Money doesnot equal merit.  Just because good people make a movie doesnot always means its good.  People may say, "Yeah Phantom Menace had some weak points but it was still Star Wars."  Whatever, Phantom Menace, in my opinion of course, was one the worst movies I have *ever* seen.  I am including such abominations as "She's All That" in this comparsions as well.
> Like people like the newest Rolling Stones Ablum purely because its the Stones or the new Stephen King novel just because their favorite writier wrote it, people will like (sigh) Attack of the Clones, can we say B-movie title, because its Star Wars. It is quite obvious such people do not enjoy objective thinking or the responibility it implies.  What is sad is how much others will profit off of the lazy minds of these people.  It is quite sick and pathetic.
> 
> Wishing he was the reincarnation of Diogenes,
> Charlie Killme, the punKiac *





Well, I hate to be the one to break this to ya, chief, but the older titles were B-movie titles, as well.

And while I respect your opinion, I'd have to say that I've easily seen far, far, far worse movies than TPM...   _Wing Commander_, _Ghosts of Mars_, and _The Musketeer_, to name a few.

I won't even comment on your diatribe on the sheep-like mentality of the masses...  in this case, I'll just agree to disagree.


----------



## Holy Bovine (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Who Cares?*



			
				punKiac said:
			
		

> *I mean I am not even gonna see it at all.  <snip, blah blah>
> It is quite obvious such people do not enjoy objective thinking or the responibility it implies. What is sad is how much others will profit off of the lazy minds of these people. It is quite sick and pathetic.
> 
> 
> ...




Sheesh, Charlie!  First post and you imply that anyone who liked TPM has no objectivity?

Not a good start :sad

Or are you Wolfspider in disguise? 



> *If Jack in the Box strated serving human flesh I wouldn't eat there just b/c its Jack in the Box. I have morals. *




Ummmm, what?  What is the anaology you are trying to draw here?  I think something was lost in translation.

Anyway I'm glad you aren't going to see it - at least you can make a stand one way or another _(*nudges Wolfspider*)._


----------



## Dr Midnight (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Who Cares?*



			
				punKiac said:
			
		

> *It is quite obvious such people do not enjoy objective thinking or the responibility it implies.  What is sad is how much others will profit off of the lazy minds of these people.  It is quite sick and pathetic. *




Mind swirling with clever put-downs, counterarguments, comebacks, and dissections. Can't... pick one... 

Funny stuff. I especially like that because you have morals, you won't enjoy cannibalism at the local fast-food joint or see a new Star Wars movie. 

"Hey, new Star Wars movie. Wanna see it?"

"No. I have morals."

"That's too bad. Hey, Jack in the Box have strated serving human flesh... wanna go get a burger?"

"No!"

"You're all right, Punkiac. You must enjoy that objective thinking stuff I've only heard smart people talk about." (munches on human cutlet)


----------



## King_Stannis (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Who Cares?*



			
				punKiac said:
			
		

> *I mean I am not even gonna see it at all.  The only reasons I ever felt compelled to go see it were b/c of a name or brand...but it has none of the qualities that made me enjoy the brand in the first place.  If Jack in the Box strated serving human flesh I wouldn't eat there just b/c its Jack in the Box.  I have morals.  I go see movies if they have merit not if they have money.  Money doesnot equal merit.  Just because good people make a movie doesnot always means its good.  People may say, "Yeah Phantom Menace had some weak points but it was still Star Wars."  Whatever, Phantom Menace, in my opinion of course, was one the worst movies I have *ever* seen.  I am including such abominations as "She's All That" in this comparsions as well.
> Like people like the newest Rolling Stones Ablum purely because its the Stones or the new Stephen King novel just because their favorite writier wrote it, people will like (sigh) Attack of the Clones, can we say B-movie title, because its Star Wars. It is quite obvious such people do not enjoy objective thinking or the responibility it implies.  What is sad is how much others will profit off of the lazy minds of these people.  It is quite sick and pathetic.
> 
> Wishing he was the reincarnation of Diogenes,
> Charlie Killme, the punKiac *




well, much as i may disagree with everything you say, i will say this - at least you're being consistent by not going to the movie at all. your arguments are silly and twisted, but at least you're sticking to your guns and not deluding yourself with this self-gratifying one-week boycott.


----------



## Wolfspider (May 14, 2002)

Ristamar said:
			
		

> *One a side note, apparently Kevin Smith absolutely loved AotC.  I certainly lend his opinion on the topic of Star Wars more credence than I would most celebrities or critics...  but that's just me. *




Wow.  Really?  Kevin Smith loved it?  

Consider my doubts and worries completely dispelled.  I'll be there opening day! 

(If you can't tell, I really respect Kevin Smith's opinion.)


----------



## Wolfspider (May 14, 2002)

> Or are you Wolfspider in disguise?




Oh please.  I would never create an alternate identity just to pan a movie...wait a minute...nevermind.... 

In any case, he's not me.


----------



## RiggsWolfe (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Who Cares?*



			
				punKiac said:
			
		

> *I mean I am not even gonna see it at all.  The only reasons I ever felt compelled to go see it were b/c of a name or brand...but it has none of the qualities that made me enjoy the brand in the first place.  ...... It is quite obvious such people do not enjoy objective thinking or the responibility it implies.  What is sad is how much others will profit off of the lazy minds of these people.  It is quite sick and pathetic.
> 
> Wishing he was the reincarnation of Diogenes,
> Charlie Killme, the punKiac *




You know, can barely express my feelings about this post. Let me just put it in the simplest terms. The post author ( a first time poster nonetheless which makes me suspect it's someone else hiding their real identity) essentially says if you like Phantom Menance and intend to see AOTC you're a sheep. To me, a sheep would be not going to see the movie simply because of pressure from people like him. 

Guess what? I legitimately liked TPM. I liked it much better than ROTJ, though not as much as ANH and ESB. That doesn't make me some mindless drone, a moth drawn to Lucas' candle. That makes me a person with an opinion different than yours. And truly, I think that it's easier to join the bandwagon of TPM-bashers than to admit you liked it.

You tell me, which position is more in line with the unwashed masses?


----------



## kreynolds (May 14, 2002)

CamelToe said:
			
		

> *This boycott was much more successful than I ever imagined.  Lucas has drastically cut the amount of theaters the movie is playing in once he heard about this boycot.
> 
> I know he said it was to ensure a top quality audio and visual experience, but we know the truth.
> 
> Good job guys! *




LOL Whatever. Lucas had nothing to do with that. It's all about 20th Century Fox.


----------



## Sulimo (May 15, 2002)

Wolfspider said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wow.  Really?  Kevin Smith loved it?
> 
> ...




Of course he didnt like Spidey. Well, at least thats what his statements have inferred.


----------



## Mistwell (May 15, 2002)

*Screw Kevin Smith Week!*

My girlfriend's film (well, a film she was in and helped make anyway) won the Best Comedy Award in the Star Wars Fan Film Awards, and Kevin Smith failed to play it, or the category, on the Sci-Fi channel show he hosted (despite telling everyone prior to the show that the prize for winning included being shown on the sci-fi channel, requesting their permission to show it on the sci-fi channel, and including it in the preview commercials for that sci-fi channel show).  See Stargeeks at http://atomfilms.shockwave.com/af/content/atom_838

Now granted, I'm sure it was nothing personal, since several other categories of winners failed to appear on the show (and some of the crappier categories did show up).  And it was probably some lame editing decision that he had nothing to do with.  But still, I am in "Screw Kevin Smith Mode" for this week!

But after this week he will be back in my book as a great film-maker, fine comics creator, and all around swell guy.


----------



## Wolfspider (May 15, 2002)

Wow!   Congrats to your girlfriend!  I'm going to go watch her film right now....


----------



## WanderingMonster (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Who Cares?*



			
				RiggsWolfe said:
			
		

> *
> To me, a sheep would be not going to see the movie simply because of pressure from people like him.
> 
> *




People shouldn't oughta make sheep do anything they don't want to.  Baa=Baa.



> _Originally posted by punKiac_
> *If Jack in the Box strated serving human flesh I wouldn't eat there just b/c its Jack in the Box. I have morals.*




You're right, of course.  Incisors and bicuspids are your best bet for eating meat--human or otherwise.  Morals are just for mashing and grinding.  But what does this have to do with anything?


----------



## Sulimo (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Who Cares?*



			
				RiggsWolfe said:
			
		

> *To me, a sheep would be not going to see the movie simply because of pressure from people like him. *




I dont think I'm a sheep. More like a crack addict, and bad or not it's still crack. And I gotta get my fix.


----------



## V-2 (May 15, 2002)

Charlie Killme: welcome to EN Boards.


----------



## Desdichado (May 15, 2002)

_



well said, joshua. 

by the way, here is a link to the company that sells mst3k tapes and dvd's. 

http://www.rhinovideo.com/VidSearch...so?Series=MST3K

Click to expand...


_
Haha!  Thank you very much!  I'm already laughing as I remember some of the scenes from some of these.  I'll have to start with Shorts.  Have you ever seen the Home Economics Story!


----------



## Rinndalir (May 15, 2002)




----------



## Corinth (May 16, 2002)

HAH!

I broke the boycott!  MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Midnight screening, baby!  Best. Movie. Ever. (After LOTR:FOTR)


----------



## RangerWickett (May 16, 2002)

Guys, I was going to boycott too, but one of my friends bought me a ticket and told me to come.  I thought it was incredible.  The romance was a little rough at parts, but only about 10 minutes out of a 120 minute movie were less than top-notch.  It was great.


----------

